# Opening a Bank account in UK



## PamitAnand (Apr 24, 2013)

Hi,

I'm new to this forum, and I'm glad to be here.

I have moved to the UK about a week ago with my wife on an Intra-Company Transfer visa, issued by the UKBA Mumbai.

I'm finding it difficult to get myself a Bank Account opened so I can receive my salary. I recently visited a branch of HSBC and they asked me to show my Passport/Visa and a letter from my employer. When I showed them the letter, they said the address on the Letterhead didn't match the one in their records (the company banks with them) and hence they were unwilling to give me an account, although they asked me to visit the other branch closer to my office. I'm assuming the address in their records is the Registered Address, while the one on my Letter Head was my office's new trading address.

Before I make my next visit to HSBC, I'd like to be sure of what the issue could have been & explain the issue to my HR dept accordingly. Note: Ours is a small company in UK, although a fairly large one in India. Don't know if the fact that we are small here, matters to the Bank.

Further - this may be a bit far-fetched right now, but can a bank deny me an Account... are there any rights of Financial inclusion (for lack of another term) which I'm guaranteed in UK, as an immigrant.

Do please guide me, as I do need an Account to start receiving my UK salary.


Regards,
Pamit


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

All I know is that banks are very strict in the UK now. Even as i can a UK national, I have to produce payslips, proof of identity, proof of residency, utility bills and put money in before I can open a new account

Jo xxx


----------



## PamitAnand (Apr 24, 2013)

jojo said:


> All I know is that banks are very strict in the UK now. Even as i can a UK national, I have to produce payslips, proof of identity, proof of residency, utility bills and put money in before I can open a new account
> 
> Jo xxx


thanks Jojo... have never been refused a Bank account & find it a little silly actually.
Intuitively, I would have thought that a salaried person should find it easy to enroll. You can only make a credit histroy over a period of time.
In worse case scenario, how would one transact legitimately if Banks are made innaccesible. Its like guilty until proven innocent, isnt it?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

PamitAnand said:


> thanks Jojo... have never been refused a Bank account & find it a little silly actually.
> Intuitively, I would have thought that a salaried person should find it easy to enroll. You can only make a credit histroy over a period of time.
> In worse case scenario, how would one transact legitimately if Banks are made innaccesible. Its like guilty until proven innocent, isnt it?



Indeed!! I dont know how or what they are thinking, its crazy! But my point is that its not just newly arrived who have difficulties - its everyone!

Jo xxx


----------



## Niks00 (Jul 6, 2012)

Hello.

Thought I would chime in with my own experience. I'm a Canadian national who moved to the UK last year. I actually opened two bank accounts with no problems.

1) I went to HSBC which is across the corner from my workplace. They have a 'Passport' Account which means you pay them £8/month and you get a bank account open within a week. They didn't ask for any letter of employment, they just wanted a copy of my work visa, my passport, and proof of residence address from Canada. I had brought a utility bill over because I had done my research beforehand. Since they were the first bank I approached, they asked me if I had an account anywhere else which I didn't, so I said no. No further questions were asked and a week later I received my pin and everything else in the mail.

2) I then went to Barclays a week later (had to make an appointment first) and asked to open an account. They have a list of countries that you can open an account just by showing them your passport. The branch manager asked me why I wanted an account, who I would be working for etc. etc. Sometimes you just have to go in with a big smile on your face and have a good story ready. I had my passport and my rental agreement just in case but she didn't even ask for the rental agreement. 

My suggestion would be to go to a smaller branch in your area, and speak directly with the manager of that branch there. That's what worked for me in the Barclays scenario. I later on ended up getting two jobs, but by then I had already had two bank accounts open. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## raposa (Mar 13, 2013)

I just opened a bank aco**** at Nationwide. 
I did it online and then received instructions to take proof of ID and address to a branch or send copies by post.

It took a whole month for the process to be completed, they kept "forgetting" about the documents i already showed them. I sent in the documents then they asked me to show proof of address for the past 3 years. I had to go to the branch a few times and call them up too. Strangely enough I did not have to show any proof of employment.

Its all done now


----------



## LaraMascara (Oct 19, 2012)

I was totally unable to open an account with HMRC, even tho my hubby has a personal and business account with them, and then I tried two others and I was denied, but Lloyds TSB gave me an account without my having a job, and with only one piece of mail and my passport. It was a full checking account with a visa debit card, and an overdraft. 

Try them?


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Ed and I went to his branch of Lloyds when I first arrived in October, but they declined to open an account for me as I was just a few days arrived in the UK and on a Fiancee Visa at the time.

We then went a to Ed's NatWest branch a few blocks away. They opened an Instant Saver account for me on the spot. I was able to get a VisaDebit card.

If you're desperate to open an account somewhere to put your payslips, I'd say see NatWest and get an Instant Saver's account and use that for a few months to start. If you're looking for a Visa Debit card, switch to another bank when you get established here in the UK, as NatWest is discontinuing the Visa Debit feature on the Instant Savers starting in June and just issuing an ATM only card from June onwards.

I was finally able to get a Lloyds TSB account about three weeks ago that has a Visa Debit card attached to it. I told them that I was starting a new job (which I was) and wanted to get a Visa Debit card to use.

Starting next week, I'm stopping regular use of my NatWest account (will throw savings into it) and going in favour of my Lloyds account.

Good luck to you!


----------



## marie1715 (Feb 5, 2013)

I was able to open a Barclay's cash-card on the spot, being an international student with no salary, in 2011. Not the same as a current account but was still able to get money transferred in, direct debits, etc. I almost went with HSBC but didn't want to pay a monthly fee.


----------



## miryferny (Jan 22, 2013)

Try LLoyds TSB


----------



## PamitAnand (Apr 24, 2013)

Voilla... Did get it done finally @ Santanders Bank !(albeit its just a No-Frills Basic Account)... the staff was courteous there and willing to help. Considering that I was just 15 days in the country, they did some background checks and a day later called me to confirm the account.

Natwest was totally not ready to look at my documents even. The lady [sadly - of the same ethnicity as mine ] JUST hated the fact that I had no credit rating in the country & kept frowning. (Later when i went home, i actually double-checked if i wasn't groomed well enough or somethn...LOL!) I attempted to explain to her that I was new to the country, and credit scores can only be built over a period of time. She just kept frowning and looking at the next guy in the queue.

HSBC was willing to open the account but gave me an appointment date for 1 week later...so I dropped it .
Llyods TSB - ditto story as HSBC

Anyways, its time to start working on the credit-rating now, so I can upgrade to a decent Account type... any tips on building Credit quickly. Does the fact that my salary feeds directly to this account help?

Cheers & thanks all!

-Pamit


----------



## AmyD (Jan 12, 2013)

I opened a NatWest account yesterday and a Santander account today. I had no problems at all.


----------



## superdaved (Mar 10, 2013)

Hi! I'm coming over mid August and just had an appointment with HSBC her in Canada today. I've opened a savings account here which will then be transferred to UK once I arrive. The gentleman helping me also suggested getting an HSBC MasterCard and he's checking into whether that can be transferred as well. It seems like an easy option, and an opportunity to start building credit straight-away.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

> any tips on building Credit quickly.


Be patient. It's going to be a year or 2.


----------



## marie1715 (Feb 5, 2013)

PamitAnand said:


> Anyways, its time to start working on the credit-rating now, so I can upgrade to a decent Account type... any tips on building Credit quickly. Does the fact that my salary feeds directly to this account help?


Once you start having utility bills, internet, tv etc attached to your name at your address, that will help. A little over a year ago I wasn't even able to get a rolling one-month contract for a mobile phone (was living in student accom at the time with no bills or anything in my name), now I have been able to get a year contract very easily, and I have 2 current accounts with different banks (where at first I was only given a very basic cash card). It will take time but the more stuff in your name and the longer you're here the easier it will be!


----------



## mishapanda (Dec 11, 2012)

Adding my experience to the mix- I opened both a current account and a savings account at Metro Bank this week. They needed to see two different proofs of address with an indication of billing. Luckily, my partner and I decided to put both our names on the tenancy agreement for the flat that she moved into last year (I was with her in the UK at the time). We had also agreed to put both our names on the council tax bill and the BT Internet/television bill. 

The staff there were incredibly friendly; I had a physical copy of the council tax bill...however, we had opted to receive the BT bill electronically so I didn't have an original paper bill from them. The staff member told me I could access the BT online account on the Internet right there in the bank and they printed the pdf of the bill off for me. They did a credit check and it didn't seem to be a problem that I have no credit in the UK. I walked out with my debit card in hand and used it at Pret a Manger five minutes later. Really wonderful experience. My only complaint so far is that they don't have a smartphone app yet...but I'm sure they'll have one soon.


----------



## superdaved (Mar 10, 2013)

For those of you from Canada going to the UK I have had a terrific experience with HSBC. I made an appointment and spoke with a gentleman that has been very helpful. In explaining my intentions move to the UK he opened a regular chequing account for me and got me an HSBC Mastercard. He has given me a phone number to call (international business services) once i receive my visa. They will open an account for me in the UK and i will then transfer my money over. The bank manager also told me that since the canadian branch is willing to give me a credit card he thinks it should be fairly straight forward in receiving a UK HSBC mastercard as well. I will update with more information once i receive my visa.


----------

